# nel Milan/nella Juventus



## underhouse

Mi chiedevo come si traducono "nel" e "nella" quando precedono il nome di una squadra di calcio.

Esempio:

Ronaldinho gioca nel Milan mentre Diego gioca nella Juventus.

Qualche appassionato di calcio?


----------



## itka

> Ronaldinho gioca nel Milan mentre Diego gioca nella Juventus.


Ronaldinho joue à Milan alors que Diego joue à la Juventus.


----------



## DearPrudence

Non so se sia lo stesso in italiano ma se dice spesso:
*"Ronaldinho joue au Milan AC alors que Diego joue à la Juve(ntus)."*


----------



## underhouse

Perfetto...Grazie mille, itka!


----------



## itka

Oui, DP a raison : si on parle *du* Milan AC, Ronaldinho joue *au* Milan AC, mais si on parle *de* Milan (comme tu avais dit dans ta première phrase) alors Ronaldinho joue *à* Milan.


----------



## underhouse

D'acord...le malentendu est né du fait que en Italie on se réfère au Milan AC comme Milan simplement.

Merci bien, itka e DP!


----------



## doorman

itka said:


> Ronaldinho joue à Milan alors que Diego joue à la Juventus.


Hein? On dit _la Juventus_ en français? Un ami [français] m'avait dit que toutes les équipes de foot sont masculins (mais j'ai oublié pourquoi exactement).


----------



## DearPrudence

Je pense que ton ami a raison. 
On utilise bien le masculin pour les noms de club (parce que le mot "club" est sous-entendu peut-être ?), mais "la Juventus" est une exception (peut-être parce qu'elle est surnommée "la vieille dame" en italien, me dit mon père )


----------



## doorman

DearPrudence said:


> On utilise bien le masculin pour les noms de club (parce que le mot "club" est sous-entendu peut-être ?), mais "la Juventus" est une exception (peut-être parce qu'elle est surnommée "la vieille dame" en italien, me dit mon père )


Ah, oui, c'était ça que mon ami a dit - "le club X".


----------



## underhouse

Donc si je veux dire "X gioca nell'Inter" ou "Y gioca nella Fiorentina", est-ce que je devrais employer "au"?


----------



## DearPrudence

Ah, ces Italiens, qu'ils sont compliqués !!  

Nous disons aussi : "la Fiorentina" (et vous non plus vous n'utilisez pas tout le temps le même genre !  ).
*
-> X joue à l'Inter (de Milan)"
-> "Y joue à la Fiorentina"*


----------



## underhouse

DearPrudence said:


> Ah, ces Italiens, qu'ils sont compliqués !!


 
Tu as raison, DearPrudence. Mais aussi vous, les Français, si vous vous appliquez bien, vous pouvez être assez précis et pointilleux. 

Blague à part, merci encore pour ton aide!


----------

